# Newborn Hep B vaccine & Eye ointment?



## RhoukieMom (Dec 19, 2016)

Hepatitis B vaccine and antibiotic eye ointment... where can I find studies or information that speaks against it?

My husband is pro everything that is recommended by Dr./hospital guidelines whereas I feel uncomfortable pumping our newborn baby with the hep B vaccine and giving her antibiotic eye ointment. Hubby is using CDC and WHO websites to argue his case (recommending first hep B vaccination within first 24 hours after birth) whereas I haven't found any good sources arguing against it.

As for the antibiotic eye ointment, I think it is completely unnecessary to get exposed to antibiotic unless it is needed as treatment. During my pregnancy I have of course been tested for hepatitis B, gonorrhea and chlamydia... all negative so our baby will not get infected from me. But they say that the antibiotic eye ointment is good for other kinds of infections from the vagina during birth.

Any input and help to make my case stronger is appreciated, thanks!


----------

